# MBT Cookout



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we are going to be cooking out at the new shop tomorrow at around 12:00pm. The new address is 3920 Barrancas Ave.We'll be frying turkeys and chickens tomorrow, so come on by and eat some lunch. The front portion of the new shop is up and running, and the maintenance department should be coming over sometime early next week. The moving sale is still on with everything in the shop 20% off so come on over, eat some turkey and chicken and check it out. Hope to see everyone here.

Rich


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like a good time, I'll be there to check it out.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Good deal man, look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Brandy will come up too, crappy weather, couldn't go shoot fish.:banghead

But at least well get some chicken!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be up there as soon as my little one wakes up from her nap.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds great man, we're still cooking. Just put the 3rd turkey in the oil. Stop by when you get a chance.

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Aggghhhhhh. Whole turkey leg and thigh, coleslaw, and Brandy drank all the Crown!:doh Had a good time guys, thanx for puttin it on! And HUGE new store by the way!!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Hama and I drove by today and didn't see much going on (didn't see the post) would've liked to see what's new.



Anyway looking forward to the new digs.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

Went by saw several forum members. Thanks for the Turkey. I'm still a dive rookie but at least I am learning!!! Clay and Brandy nice seeing you if you need more crown I'm drinking some now.:letsdrink

Shawn


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

We did stop by the Navy Class 6, 1.75L Crown for $32.75 :letsdrink:letsdrink



:letsparty

Stressless


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

That was where I got mine last night!! A few more hrs and it will be gone!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Went up there the store is awesome. Can't wait till everything is settled in. Nice meeting some of the forum members today and also getting some damn good turkey. Thanks Yall


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *talleyban (12/22/2007)*That was where I got mine last night!! A few more hrs and it will be gone!!!:letsdrink


I need one of you Flyboys to pick me up a few bottles. Thats a damn good price! I pay 45


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

the shop is awsome too


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to everybody that came out yesterday. It was good to see everyone. Caveman Clay with his turkey leg...that was too funny. Not to mention Clay, Brandy, Shawn and Bugman passing the Crown around! Good times were definitely had by all.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry i missed it. sounds like it was a great time. just need to get through the holidays and then will get down there.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I wanted to stick around and hang out some more, but I had the little one and a sick wife at home. The new shop looked great. You guys are going to like having that much roooooom. Seperate classrooms etc... Now stock that new store full of spearfishing gear so I can spend more on my crack habit they call spearing.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I stopped by a bit too early so I missed the food, but I did see an UNcooked turkey. Shop looks great, can't wait to see it finished. Sounds like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that was a good turky too!

Rich, you guys doin nitrox fills at the old shopstill?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

For the time being, the compressor is still at the old shop. It will probably be moved over by the end of the week. So for now, fills are still being done at the old shop. Bring the tanks by the new shop, and someone will run them over and fill them.

Rich


----------

